# Favorite Team Fortress 2 Class?



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

My favorite is the Engineer, what about your favorite? No flaming about TF2 please as well.. thanks.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2009)

Spy, of course


----------



## John102 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol, silly me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2009)

Medic, I like helping out people more than being a main part of the action.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

W+M1ing is fun.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

BONK! I'll leave the rest to you.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 18, 2009)

Spy.  Sometimes Sniper.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'll probably get bashed for posting my opinion about a game i've yet to play but I like multiple classes.
Spy, Medic, Sniper, and Pyro.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 18, 2009)

A tie between sniper, spy, and engineer.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

INB4MEGATHINKSHEPLAYS.
Aw, damn.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Medic, I like helping out people more than being a main part of the action.


That's why I like to sneak in behind, cause damage there. <


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree with you there, the cloak and backstab is awesome. And it also helps a bit in getting the intelligence.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's satisfying to backstab a medic with an ubercharge ready.




			
				Mega said:
			
		

> And it also helps a bit in getting the intelligence.


Spies don't usually go for the intel.  They'd get the crap beat out of them by the opposing team the minute they pick up the intel.  Usually pyros/heavies/demomen/soldier + medics, or scouts get the intel.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah, I had that happen to me and some dude got pissed off at me and said I "faked him out". I just died, I didn't do it purposely lol.

I have to say, I agree with you dubs on the spy getting the intelligence.  I only managed it with spy just once.  I think Pyro/Scout/Soldier can easily get it IMO.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sparks is gonna kill you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I usually succesfully get the intel as a spy. (I'm referring to Gang Garrison 2, it's all my crappy computer can handle, and yes I also know the difference between 2D and 3D enviroments, but then again most of the time the other players are dumbasses and aren't even guarding their own base)


----------



## -C*- (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I'll probably get bashed for posting my opinion about a game i've yet to play but I like multiple classes.
> Spy, Medic, Sniper, and Pyro.


Get the *censored.3.0* out.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try playing 2forts in TF2. Sentries are everywhere guarding the intel.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Medic or Heavay.


HEAVAY BROS SAMMY xd


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sentry Camping is :X .  You can get in disguised as spy, but 99% of the time they'll spy check.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Ringer to the rescue.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gang Garrison is *nothing* like TF2.
It's a watered down version for people like you


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yus dead ringer indeed.  I need to get some Milestones already  >_< .


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

Can't say, well.. Since i've yet to even play the game :x


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I ever got a better computer for a 360 or something I could play it.
And when/if I do, I wanna go against you.


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> BONK! I'll leave the rest to you.


Sniper?


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why me?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk, ever since I started being interested in TF2 I wanted to go up against you.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's obviously Pyro.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, how quaint


----------



## Placktor (Aug 18, 2009)

tie between scout,spy, and sniper....but ill go with spy.
and anyone who likes w+m1 is obviously a noob at the game


----------



## Gnome (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scout, even though I detect sarcasm, I'm going to say this; YOU 2 ARE BOTH TWATS!


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?
On second thought, I could have sworn it was the doctor.

x3


----------



## Caleb (Aug 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must have a deathwish.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctor?


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO U
You ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Reminds me of when I finally went in a game on TF2, I shut my cpu off thinking it'd never
Load


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deathwish?
If I lose or win oh well, either way at least i'd be getting some experience playing.
@Numner and Master Crash, OKTOBERFEST.


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know the guy who is alway healing the Obeseguy


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 18, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Ringer blows 

You can't even cloak with it.  And the opposing team will usually know when you have a dead ringer out, and just chase you down.  It's uncloak is so loud.  Finally, Dead Ringer is only useful once.  The other team will begin to be more suspicious.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 18, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean, Medic :S


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I am Heavy Weapons Guy, and this is my weapon."


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you can't cloak with it.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god who touched sasha...


----------



## Placktor (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHO TOUCHED MY GUN!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





"Who touched mah gun?!"


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 18, 2009)

Spy, but I suck. Mainly cuz I can't play without lagging to death.


----------



## Numner (Aug 18, 2009)

I like the runner :3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> I like the runner :3


Don't forget French James Bond and the Crocodile Hunter.
And his name isn't the runner it's Vince.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lololol, He gets an upgraded version called "Natasha" xD.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh yeah, there's also Bob the Builder and Kenny with a flamethrower.


----------



## Placktor (Aug 18, 2009)

I HATE Heavy and W+M1 heavy is boring and W+M1 requires no skill at all so idk


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 18, 2009)

Placktor said:
			
		

> I HATE Heavy and W+M1 heavy is boring and W+M1 requires no skill at all so idk


Heavies without medics are pretty much worthless.  And most of the people in the server are too much of a rooster to change to medic.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, there's also Bob the Builder and Kenny with a flamethrower.


DON'T CALL MY ENGINEER BOB THE BUILDER    .

Nah, just kidding lol.  Engineer/Medic are the most fun classes IMO, they don't require you to do combat, but rather add strategy to their weapons.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 18, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God damn that pisses me off so *censored.3.0*ing much.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GangGarrison Spy is so different from TF2 you can stay cloaked forever =P So yes in GG2 Spies get the intel a lot.

In order Favorite  to worst.

#1 Pyro
#2 Spy
#3 Sniper
#4 Engineer
#5 Scout
#6 Solider
#7 Medic
#8 Heavy
#9 Demoman


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 18, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and your Pyro... *Gets pissed from one on one match we had earlier* lol.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 18, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sticks tongue out* lol You outta look behind yourself more you'd die less if you did so Bob The builder.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 19, 2009)

You gotta love that spy.


----------



## Conor (Aug 19, 2009)

I mostly play as sniper but I like the soldier and engineer too.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 19, 2009)

Right.

#1 Pyro. I like Pyros but people annoy me when they spycheck as Pyros.
#2 Scout. An easy choice for CTF.
#3 Demoman. I find these easy to control and good for reaching high places.
#4 Spy. As I said I hate Pyro spy checkers but it's pretty easy to avoid them.
#5 Medic. As it's more defensive than offensive I find this a great _ team _ class
#6 Heavy. The best about this class is the health jolt. Although it's so easy to get backstabbed.
#7 Sniper. Although I like the sniper my main map I play on is 2fort when there is no point being a sniper. Go get the damn intel!
#8 Soldier. I find it too easy to dodge rockets and cannot master rocket jumping. Unlike the Demoman
#9 Engineer. I find these take no skill and are boring. All people do is hide themself in a corner so they can't get backstabbed and constantly hit their sentry. What's the fun it that?

Yeah. so that's what I think.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Pyro
2. Spy
3. Soldier
4. Heavy


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll just leave these here.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/HZqltxGMl_w'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/HZqltxGMl_w' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/S0CA-ewOxOg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/S0CA-ewOxOg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/rTIOfthGcRI'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/rTIOfthGcRI' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/VT29PzWaJg4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/VT29PzWaJg4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/5l1Z3TeO-bE'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/5l1Z3TeO-bE' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/osNeY89yesY'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/osNeY89yesY' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/R646WqMPyEo'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/R646WqMPyEo' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/r8K75ws7cNA'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/r8K75ws7cNA' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


----------



## Away236 (Aug 19, 2009)

Spy is so fun...BACKSTAB


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

holy crap mega


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 19, 2009)

p-p-p-p-p-pyro. and  zeh spieh
and ya cant forget engi!


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hm, what countries do you think each class comes from?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Heavy - Russia
Spy - France
Engineer - USA
Soilder - USA
Medic - Germany
Scout - Boston
Pyro - South Park
Sniper - Australia
Demoman - Scotland</div>


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm, what countries do you think each class comes from?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Heavy - Russia
> Spy - France
> Engineer - USA
> ...


I heard  that Scout is from New Jersey what makes you think he's from Boston mega?

That would be awesome if he was in Boston though  :O  :O  :O


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idk I heard it from somewhere or something, makes sense though. He's definitely from the north though, and engy from the south.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He could be in Southern NY Western MA or Northern NJ

Or Boston which is on the East =P


----------



## Megamannt125 (Aug 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, I wonder where there isn't any asian classes, or maybe all the speculation about pyro being scout's mother is wrong and Pyro is in fact, a japanese man.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they only Made Demoman Black so they couldn't be called Racist. =P imo

Pyro scouts mom? I really forgot that you believe anything mega...


----------



## Away236 (Aug 19, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sniper is definitely from Midwest...redneck area or something. No offense anyone.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sniper is Australian xD.  Engineer comes from the west, noticeably because of his country accent.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 19, 2009)

I would think the scout is more of a Jersey Boy....he has the weird accent. He's def not from Boston! 

And my favorite is the Medic and the Pyro <3


----------



## Away236 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..lol xD makes sense...the spy is french i believe


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pyro may be Japanese. He does do hadouken with the Flaregun/Shotgun taunt


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 19, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Hm, what countries do you think each class comes from?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">Heavy - Russia
> Spy - France
> Engineer - USA
> ...


Boston is a country?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

Pyro - South Park?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Pyro - South Park?


He's probably saying that because of Kenny from South Park, who has a muffled voice.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 19, 2009)

Rumors are circulating that Pyro is Spanish.

And Scout isn't from Boston.  He's from The Bronx according to his wiki.  The youngest kid out of 6 boys.  



> God damn that pisses me off so *censored.3.0*ing much.


It may piss you off, but it makes me happy.  What irritates me more is getting headshotted by a sniper with an uber ready.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Rumors are circulating that Pyro is Spanish.
> 
> And Scout isn't from Boston.  He's from The Bronx according to his wiki.  The youngest kid out of 6 boys.


Dubs, you know all about Valve games I swear. xD


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Rumors are circulating that Pyro is Spanish.
> 
> And Scout isn't from Boston.  He's from The Bronx according to his wiki.  The youngest kid out of 6 boys.


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/_B6KIfV1AS4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/_B6KIfV1AS4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flash made video ≠ The real thing


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.  It wouldn't surprise me if Pyro was Spanish.  They have a "fiery" passion over there.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one of the only 3 believable theories. Or 2 I forget :3


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should I be offended?

I'm Hispanic T-T


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 19, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on how you interpret it.


@Sean: I only know of two Pyro rumors.  It's either: a. That Pyro is female and possibly scout's mom.  or b. Pyro is Spanish.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do get angry a lot.. :O

I say it's a he and his Spanish.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or c... and the true one...
THE PYRO IS A SOUL-LESS MONSTER!


----------



## Thunder (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Rumors are circulating that Pyro is Spanish.
> 
> And Scout isn't from Boston.  He's from The Bronx according to his wiki.


Heh, i was gonna say that :B


----------



## Miranda (Aug 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Rumors are circulating that Pyro is Spanish.
> 
> And Scout isn't from Boston.  He's from The Bronx according to his wiki.  The youngest kid out of 6 boys.
> 
> ...


The Bronx? Ehhh I guess I can see/hear it now...wow I was convinced he was jersey.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT KILLS SPIES.

That's why medics should heal pyros instead of heavies.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 19, 2009)

Scout and Spy.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 19, 2009)

Sniper and Engi.


----------



## Zex (Aug 19, 2009)

Pyro.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 19, 2009)

Remember, no two classes are not actually spies.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 20, 2009)

Alright, So what's your favorite TF2 map?  Mine is 2fort or Dustbowl, although 2fort someone being an engy is highly guaranteed which pisses me off sometimes lol.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2009)

cp_gravelpit and cp_yukon


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 20, 2009)

Cp Store Tribute, CTF bball  (lol niko) CTF Convoy v2, CP Industial, Alpha Airduct


----------



## Caleb (Aug 20, 2009)

Definitely Hydro, me and Trikki had a good expierience there. xD


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Definitely Hydro, me and Trikki had a good expierience there. xD


I do love Hydro.
But lately... I'd have to say Sawmill. Great map.
And me and Caleb have had good times there. ;D


----------



## Caleb (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn you and your godlike abilities with the spy.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, now playing a bit more TF2, I've come to 4 classes

Spy= it's wonderful backstabbing those preoccupied snipers and crouched engineers
Engineer= Fun to work with other engineers, but once your turrets get destroyed more than     twice it gets annoying
Soldier= Rambo.
Pyro= Rambo.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was it you said?
"Save some backstabs for me" =P


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 20, 2009)

Egypt and 2fort


----------



## Caleb (Aug 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<_< Yes...


----------



## AndyB (Aug 20, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe. <


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 20, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Egypt and 2fort


I *censored.3.0*ing hate Egypt for some reason.  That map just doesn't suit me.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the design of it, but playing in it is a pain.


----------



## Caleb (Aug 20, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egypt and 2forts are easily my least favorite maps, especially Egypt because i cant stand the design of it.


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm gonna attempt to shoot you in the head with an arrow.
That is all.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 20, 2009)

I like lumberyard the best. No idea why.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 27, 2009)

I updated my list quite a bit.


In order Favorite  to worst.

#1 Pyro
#2 Spy
#3 Sniper
#4 Engineer
#5 Scout
#6 Solider
#7 Medic
#8 Heavy
#9 Demoman

lol@demo man still at bottom


----------



## Clown Town (Aug 28, 2009)

Spy... but im alot better at engi...


----------



## Away236 (Aug 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I updated my list quite a bit.
> 
> 
> In order Favorite  to worst.
> ...


Gag a pyro. those evil pyros.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 28, 2009)

Favourite map? Either ctf_2fort or ctf_sawmill.


----------



## Riri (Sep 1, 2009)

Favorite maps would be koth_nucleus and koth_viaduct. Favorite classes are spy, pyro, and engineer.


----------

